# License ???



## ronhalling (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok everybody's here is a question to yus, A lady friend of mine went to the Castle Hill Expo last year wanting to buy a nice Yearling Jungle to add to her collection but there was only 1 seller that had a jungle that really appealed to her, anyway long story short when she handed over the cash the seller asked for her license so she supplied the seller with her details but the seller said that was no good they wanted to sight her license, she like me has had her license for over 10 years and pays every 2 years over the internet and her original receipt (which was sent to her via email and was to serve as her license proof) has long since disappeared but without it the seller would not sell her the jungle. phone calls and emails to NPWS were to no avail(never answered). After all that my question is does this happen very often or was it just an over cautious seller?.  ...............Ron


----------



## saximus (Mar 14, 2016)

This is from condition number 3 on the General Conditions of an OEH Animal Keepers’ Licence:

"It is the licensee’s responsibility to verify the identity of the supplier and that the person holds a licence that permitspossession and disposal of the protected native animals being acquired."


A literal interpretation of that condition could easily be taken to mean that the licence must be sighted. I've personally never been asked to present mine but I've been at an expo and seen an incident where someone took a business card from one table which had the seller's licence details and used those details to purchase an animal from another seller.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for that sax, i don't think she would do that though she is just way too honest.  ................Ron


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 14, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> After all that my question is does this happen very often or was it just an over cautious seller?



Seller is being over cautious.
I just ask the people I am dealing with to write their details down on a piece of paper,name/AKL/suburb and that's it.

Sighting a piece of paper at the end of the day is meaningless given you could make a copy of an old license or someone elses and put in bogus details.


----------



## alichamp (Mar 14, 2016)

Perhaps the seller has been burned by a dodgy purchaser previously and so is now extra cautious. Not sure of ramifications for breeders (unwittingly) selling to people without a valid license, but I assume there would be some ...


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 14, 2016)

alichamp said:


> Perhaps the seller has been burned by a dodgy purchaser previously and so is now extra cautious. Not sure of ramifications for breeders (unwittingly) selling to people without a valid license, but I assume there would be some ...



How can a seller be burned as such? It is not up to the seller to verify if a license is legit or not.Besides there is no way of checking other than calling the deccw or whoever it is these days and we all know how good they are at taking calls.


----------



## alichamp (Mar 14, 2016)

Ramsayi said:


> How can a seller be burned as such?


I have no idea.  I was throwing it out there as I am curious if that would be a possibility. Sorry, should have added the "?".

So: is it possible the seller could have been burned by a dodgy purchaser previously and is now extra cautious? Ramsayi looks like you just answered my question for me thanks.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I sell at expo's ( as well as net ),if a person gives me a licence number that is good enough for me.
Some people have a photo of their licence on their phone which is a really good idea,I just keep a card in my wallet with my licence number on it.
NPWS has never hassled me about the legitimacy of any of my customers.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 14, 2016)

I normally just get the buyer or seller to text me their details so i therefore have a phone number to include in the comments section of the transaction. Therefore if the details are dodgy the department can follow up through the number used.


----------



## cement (Mar 14, 2016)

saximus said:


> This is from condition number 3 on the General Conditions of an OEH Animal Keepers’ Licence:
> 
> "It is the licensee’s responsibility to verify the identity of the supplier and that the person holds a licence that permitspossession and disposal of the protected native animals being acquired."
> 
> ...


----------



## saximus (Mar 14, 2016)

cement said:


> This is from condition number 3 on the General Conditions of an OEH Animal Keepers’ Licence:
> 
> "It is the licensee’s responsibility to verify the identity of the supplier and that the person holds a licence that permitspossession and disposal of the protected native animals being acquired."
> 
> ...



You're right sorry. The next condition refers to selling:

"The licensee shall dispose of protected native animals (that may be held under this licence) only to a person who is the holder of a current licence issued by the OEH that authorises the possession and acquisition of those protected native animals,"


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks very much everyone, your input has been most helpful, i have passed on your comments to my lady friend and she now reckons that anyone who wants to make someone jump through hoops like that did not really want to sell in the first place, she wonders had she showed a bit more boob would the outcome had been different lol.  .................Ron


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 15, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> Thanks very much, she now reckons that anyone who wants to make someone jump through hoops like that did not really want to sell in the first place, she wonders had she showed a bit more boob would the outcome had been different ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



New sig. Edited it a bit


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 15, 2016)

It raises an interesting question.

I have bought quite a few animals at expos and never has the seller shown their licence, just their business card with the number on it or the number just written on a piece of paper. Not that I asked to see one. 

When registering to sell at the expos do they have to prove they have a license to even be given a spot?

Given most of us probably use the online log book now days you'd think they could cross match the numbers entered by buyers/sellers, although we are talking about the DECC (?) here.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 16, 2016)

_@BredliFreak, i like it, i might use it now. _( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jackrabbit said:


> It raises an interesting question.
> 
> I have bought quite a few animals at expos and never has the seller shown their licence, just their business card with the number on it or the number just written on a piece of paper. Not that I asked to see one.
> 
> ...



if you sell at an expo organised by the local herp society,you must be a member with a current licence and you must display your licence number.
Yeah true the boofocrats are pretty hopeless.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 17, 2016)

[MENTION=21299]dragonlover1[/MENTION], and [MENTION=2050]Jackrabbit[/MENTION], they are very valid points as far as sellers are concerned but the point in question for this thread is making a buyer show a valid license. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 17, 2016)

Speaking of conditions of licenses, how many have given or received a receipt? It is a condition of your license (Condition 3) yet my guesstimate would be maybe 1% of all transactions in nsw.


----------



## Wally (Mar 17, 2016)

Bushfire said:


> Speaking of conditions of licenses, how many have given or received a receipt? It is a condition of your license (Condition 3) yet my guesstimate would be maybe 1% of all transactions in nsw.



I've always given out carbon copy receipts of every sale I've ever conducted.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bushfire said:


> Speaking of conditions of licenses, how many have given or received a receipt? It is a condition of your license (Condition 3) yet my guesstimate would be maybe 1% of all transactions in nsw.



I have never given nor been given a receipt despite dozens of purchases.


----------

